

The BitLicense Hurts New York, Not Bitcoin - murtali
https://www.coinprices.io/articles/the-bitlicense-hurts-new-york-not-bitcoin

======
tired_man
No big deal. Incorporate in New Hampshire and operate a server elsewhere. NY
has always worked to stay deep in everyone's pockets and their business.

Besides, you might be a terrorist or use file encryption or something else
dangerous to the status quo.

